# 100 Favorites: # 93



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7; Tapiola; En Saga
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra (Decca)*










This Ashkenazy recording made me a Sibelius convert. Before hearing it, I'd tried Sibelius by several other conductors and ensembles, but none of them made much of an impression. Ashkenazy's take on the composer drew me right in. All of the music on these two discs comes across beautifully, but Ashkenazy's readings of the Third and Fifth Symphonies are especially thrilling. This music SOARS, pristine and brilliant. The Decca sound is demonstration class.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jace you're tearing it up in these blogs!


----------

